# No Weekly Challenge 2/17 - 2/23?  This place is going to the Dogs!



## SquarePeg (Feb 17, 2018)

and cats, and chipmunks, and ferrets...

For this week post photos of animals.  New photos only please.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 17, 2018)

Motion blur abounds, but it captures her spirit.







and in a more contemplative moment (also in the back yard this afternoon) ...


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 17, 2018)

A snap here, but I'm looking forward to trying for some good pet photos this week.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 18, 2018)

Sunday morning bump


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2018)

@Fred von den Berg  love both of those!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2018)

From my attempt at Portrait Lighting my daughter the other night. This guy wanted in on  the action.  He didn’t like sitting on the barstool.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 153956 From my attempt at Portrait Lighting my daughter the other night. This guy wanted in on  the action.  He didn’t like sitting on the barstool.


So proud that the dog sat still at all!  Mine are a non-stop blur of chaos.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> @Fred von den Berg  love both of those!



Thanks!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> View attachment 153956 From my attempt at Portrait Lighting my daughter the other night. This guy wanted in on  the action.  He didn’t like sitting on the barstool.



Very surprised he sat on the bar stool!


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2018)

A little popcorn Olympics.   Set up the old projector screen with a black blanket for the backdrop.  Natural light.  It is not as sharp as I would like.   I used AI Servo, highspeed, f2.5, 1250 SS, 3200 ISO.   Capturing action shots is one area I would like to work on this year.




Quincy loves popcorn by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## otherprof (Feb 18, 2018)

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 153945
> 
> View attachment 153947


Beautiful beagle! You brought back so many great memories of our two beagles. At the AKC they always say "Beagles make great pets if you are smarter than they are." We weren't, but they still loved us.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2018)

CherylL said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 153956 From my attempt at Portrait Lighting my daughter the other night. This guy wanted in on  the action.  He didn’t like sitting on the barstool.
> ...



Didn’t give him a lot of choice.   

I sat him on there, made sure he was balanced and walked a few steps away.  He won’t jump down onto the hardwood floor because he’ll slide so he had to sit until I put him down.  If we had been on the carpet he would have scrammed the minute I turned my back.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 18, 2018)

CherylL said:


> A little popcorn Olympics.   Set up the old projector screen with a black blanket for the backdrop.  Natural light.  It is not as sharp as I would like.   I used AI Servo, highspeed, f2.5, 1250 SS, 3200 ISO.   Capturing action shots is one area I would like to work on this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super! My Webster would do this all day long, with hotdogs...


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > SquarePeg said:
> ...



Good thing he didn't try to jump down.  He looks comfortable


----------



## CherylL (Feb 18, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > A little popcorn Olympics.   Set up the old projector screen with a black blanket for the backdrop.  Natural light.  It is not as sharp as I would like.   I used AI Servo, highspeed, f2.5, 1250 SS, 3200 ISO.   Capturing action shots is one area I would like to work on this year.
> ...



He catches the best out of the 3 schnauzers.   Our 2 boxers could catch any type of food anywhere.  They loved hotdogs too.


----------



## Tony744 (Feb 18, 2018)

Was getting a few shots of the boat rental shop across the river, didn't even notice the nosy swan until I loaded the photos onto my laptop.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 18, 2018)

Kaw Lake Oklahoma, today:



Eagle at Kaw Lake, Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Eagle at Kaw Lake Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr



Eagle at Kaw Lake, Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

Sadly, the one with the very best focus what the one where he is flashing his tail at me.  Still a fun set.


----------



## Tony744 (Feb 18, 2018)

Terrific shots Peeb.


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 18, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Kaw Lake Oklahoma, today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow what an exciting find!  Nice light in that first one too.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 19, 2018)

Monday bump with a hawk capture from yesterday:



Hawk in Northern Oklahoma by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 19, 2018)

Norman


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## photoflyer (Feb 19, 2018)

These were taken Saturday at Teddy Roosevelt Island here in DC.  Pileated Woodpecker.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 19, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> These were taken Saturday at Teddy Roosevelt Island here in DC.  Pileated Woodpecker.
> 
> View attachment 154026 View attachment 154027 View attachment 154029


Nice!  These guys are elusive!


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 19, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Norman
> View attachment 154017



Awwwwww!


----------



## Peeb (Feb 19, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 154018


Very Andy Warhol-esque!  Nice!


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 19, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> These were taken Saturday at Teddy Roosevelt Island here in DC.  Pileated Woodpecker.
> 
> View attachment 154026 View attachment 154027 View attachment 154029



#3 is priceless  Great shots!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 19, 2018)

Film. Nikon FM, 35 F2D, TriX pushed 1-stop. First time using this lens.

1. Hungry Dog and owner. I'm fat, my dog is fat... so do the dogs reflect their owners? I hope she rescued the dog because it needs it. 




2. Dog Walker


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 20, 2018)

No feeding:


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 20, 2018)

X-Pro 2, 16mm, custom chrome simulation

Koi






Koi 2


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 21, 2018)

Friends. Fujifilm GA645Zi, Acros 100


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 21, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Film. Nikon FM, 35 F2D, TriX pushed 1-stop. First time using this lens.
> 
> 1. Hungry Dog and owner. I'm fat, my dog is fat... so do the dogs reflect their owners? I hope she rescued the dog because it needs it.
> View attachment 154041
> ...



Man, I just want to toss a couple steaks out there. One for each of them.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 22, 2018)

Something tells me the bus isn't coming...


----------



## Peeb (Feb 22, 2018)

A dog who requested that her identity remain confidential.


----------



## Nwcid (Feb 23, 2018)

My little puppy Bufford.








 My little puppy Bufford.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Feb 23, 2018)

With special thanks to @Gary A. for the advice on metering.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 23, 2018)

Last 2 for the week:




Trending upward- Canadian Geese over Kaw Lake by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Seagull by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Feb 23, 2018)

I was sitting quietly but now that you’ve raised your camera, I’m going to come and sniff it.


----------



## Peeb (Feb 23, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> I was sitting quietly but now that you’ve raised your camera, I’m going to come and sniff it.
> 
> View attachment 154195


I was conflicted over the proper response to this:  'funny' or 'winner'?

It's a funny winner.  Great shot!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## willard3 (Feb 23, 2018)

Amigo Mio Booker T





IMG_8720 by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 9, 2018)

Sometimes we think she was born with a mouth not big enough to contain her tongue


----------

